# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چاپ بارکد

## binyaz2003

چه جوری باید بارکد رو چاپ کنم؟ من نمی خوام که ایمیج درست کنم و بعد به بانک اپند جنرال کنم و بعد تو ریپورت استفاده کنم! راه دیگه ای هم هست؟

----------


## habdolah

میتوانی از فونت های بارکد استفاده بکنید اگر خواستید من فونت آت را برایتان ارسال نمایم

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

من یه فونت دارم که وقتی ازش استفاده می کنم چاپ نمی گیره

----------


## binyaz2003

من از ocx  استفاده می کنم و انتخاب نوع بارکد رو به عهده خود کاربر گزاشتم بنابراین شاید به اندازه تمام فرمت های پشتیبانی شده از طرف ocx  به فونت احتیاج دارم :o

----------


## habdolah

جهت استفاده از بارکد فونت باید در شروع و پایان Text  مورد نظر ستاره قرار داد مانند 
'*1234567*'

----------


## binyaz2003

لطفا اگر شما فونتها رو دارید برای من بفرستید چون خیلی احتیاج دارم لطفا طرز استفاده شونم بگید

----------


## habdolah

این فونت شامل اعداد و حروف بزرگ است و لذا باید همواره کلمه مورد نظر را با فانکشن UPEE چاپ نمائید در ضمن برای اینکه بارکد خوان بتواند بارکد را بخواند حتما باید شوع و پایان بارکد باید علامت * را داشته باشد . مثال'*'+((ALLT(UPPE(TEXT+'*'

----------


## habdolah

آقای رفیعی فرد
من فونت شما را تست کردم و آنرا چاپ کردم اما کار نمی کند و بارکد خوان قادر به خواندن آن نمیباشد امید وارم فونت ارسالی توسط اینجانب کار شما را راه انداخته باشد و چتانچه مشکلی داشتید بفرمائید

----------


## binyaz2003

با سلام
من فونت شما رو گرفتم و نصب کردم من snag it رو نصب کردم و چاپگر ندارم و وقتی چاپ می کنم با همون روش شما چاپ نمیشه :!:

----------


## habdolah

واضح تر بگوئید زیرا من متوجه نشدم

----------


## binyaz2003

یعنی با فونت شما که چاپ می کنم چیزی چاپ نمیشه

----------


## habdolah

من دارم از این فونت هر روز در چندین سیستم استفاده میکنم و مشکلی نداشته ام البته همان طور  که گفتم  این فونت شامل اعداد و حروف بزرگ است.[/list]

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

من فعلا بارکد پرینتر در دسترسم نیست و وقتی اونو به چاپگر لیزری میفرستم چیزی چاپ نمیشه

----------


## binyaz2003

حالا من چیکار کنم هر چی فونت ازاینترنت گرفتم demo  هستن

----------


## habdolah

همان طور که گفتم من دارم از این فونت هر روز در چندین سیستم  و با انواع چاپگرها (لیزر ، لیبل پرینتر ، PVC پرینتر )  استفاده میکنم و مشکلی نداشته ام

----------


## habdolah

این نمونه چاپ :
سایز فونت 24

----------


## binyaz2003

پس چرا مال ما چاپ نمیشه
میشه مال ویندوز باشه :shock:  :?:

----------


## habdolah

من در محیط  WIN200  کار میکنم 
اکر امکان دارد دستور و نحوهاستفاده را برایم ارسال کن تا من بررسی نمایم

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

لطف کنید یه نمونه مثال ساده بذارید تا ببینیم مشکل کجاست . ضمنا از چه نسخه ای از vfp استفاده میکنید

----------


## habdolah

این فونت ارتباطی به فاکس پرو یا نسخه های آن نداشته و در هر محیط دیگری مانند Word هم کار میکند .

----------


## habdolah

یک مثال ساده

----------


## binyaz2003

شما یک فونت دیگه ندارین امتحان کنم؟

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

ورد با اون مشکلی نداره ولی همین مثال رو وقتی تو VFP8 با ویندوز 98Se و فارسی ساز پارسا 2001 اجرا میکنم تو پیش نمایش نشون میده ولی تو چاپ فقط کلمات چاپ میشه و بارکد چاپ نمیشه

----------


## kia1349

سرویس پک ویژوال فاکس 8 رو نصب کردی؟ شاید مشکل از اونجا باشه

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

نصب کردم کیا جان فایده ای نداشت

----------


## habdolah

من در محیط WIN200 کار میکنم و مشکل ندارم

----------


## binyaz2003

بابا هیچ کس پیدا نمیشه یه فکری برای ما بکنه !
یک فونت یا یک   هر چی که کارم راه بیفته :-x

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

> ورد با اون مشکلی نداره ولی همین مثال رو وقتی تو VFP8 با ویندوز 98Se و فارسی ساز پارسا 2001 اجرا میکنم تو پیش نمایش نشون میده ولی تو چاپ فقط کلمات چاپ میشه و بارکد چاپ نمیشه


تو XP مشکلی نداره ولی توی 98 مشکل داره و چاپ نمیشه . ظاهرا مشکل فاکس با ویندوز 98 یا 98 عربیه

----------


## binyaz2003

درسته تو ویندوز 98 عربی مشکل داره اما تو انگلیسیش چاپ میشه

----------


## pooya123

> میتوانی از فونت های بارکد استفاده بکنید اگر خواستید من فونت آت را برایتان ارسال نمایم


لطفا برایم ارسال کنید

----------


## habdolah

این فونت را من در بسیاری از برنامه هایم در VFP , ASP استفاده مینمایم

----------


## arashkhaan2002

سلام 
چطوری میشه الان از رپورت ها به صورت MUlti Band استفاده کرد؟
ضمنا مشکل به هم ریختگی فونت فارسی هنگام preview رپورت چطور بر طرف میشه؟

با تشکر

فدای فاکس

----------


## arashkhaan2002

سلام 
من از Zebra bar one واسه چاپ بارکد استفاده میکنم هر کی میخواد بگه

 واسه چاپ بارکد تو ویژوال فاکس

----------


## rezaTavak

دوست عزیز آقای آرش خان.

ابتدا ورودتون را به این بخش خوش آمد گفته لازم میدانم نکاتی را یاد آوری کنم:

محل پست با عنوان پست باید تناسب داشته باشد.
موضوعی را که می خواهید پست کنید یکبار پست را بزنید و منتظر بمانید.

----------


## arashkhaan2002

سلام رضا جان ، چشم حتما

----------


## rezaTavak

ممنون دوست عزیز.

تذکرات فقط برای نظم است من با اجازه شما قبلیها را ویرایش میکنم.

----------


## pirmoradian

آقا جون سلام؛
ما هم یک سری سئوالاتی داریم اما موضوع اصلی اینه که لینک دانلود فایلهایی که بهمدیگر حواله می فرمایید کجاست که ماهم یک سری به خم اونها بزنیم.
ضمنا سئوال خیلی اساسی: آقا جون اصلا کلاس چیه و به چه کار میآد و ساده ساده چطوری استفاده میشه؟ لطفا مثال و توضیحات سلیس بدید. من فاکس پرو داس کار کردم و تازه اومدم ویژوال. همگی خیلی باحالید....

هرگز، هرگز، هرگز دوستان و آشنایان خود را به کارهای حکومتی منصوب نکن چراکه هرگاه از آنها خطای سر زند ؛ تو بواسطه دوستی از مجازات آنها صرفنظر خواهی کردو این موجب ستم بر مردمانت خواهد بود. برای آنها همین کافیست که دوست تو باشند.       داریوش بزرگ

----------


## ariasiami

> میتوانی از فونت های بارکد استفاده بکنید اگر خواستید من فونت آت را برایتان ارسال نمایم


لطفا این فونت را برای من email نمائید
ariasiami@yahoo.com

----------


## ariasiami

لطفا این فونت را به email ذیل ارسال نمائید
ariasiami@yahoo.com

----------


## ariasiami

لطفا من هم با vبvfox میخواهم بارکد چاپ کنم لطفا فایل فونت را برای من بفرستید
تا امتحان کنم 
به email  ذیل ارسال نمائید
ariasiami@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

از این فونت استفاده کنید

----------


## arashkhaan2002

من در ویژوال فاکس برای چاپ بارکدم از برنامه BAR ONE سالهاست که استفاده میکنم و بسیار راضیم .

----------


## kia1349

اگر امکان دارد برای دوستان قرار دهید البته با مثال

----------


## arashkhaan2002

برنامه BARONE LITE رو میتونن از سابت www.zebra.com یا لینک  http://visionid.net/downloads/?url=&dlid=5دانلود و نصب کنن .
این برنامه یک محیط طراحی پرینت بارکد (سایز لیبل و یا کاغذ و اندازه بارکد با دیگر فیلدهای مورد نیاز برای چاپ) به نام Design Program, و یک برنامه راه انداز چاپگر و تنظیمات چاپگر به نام (Print program ) داره .
در محیط اول بارکد را طراحی میکنید و فایلش رو در شاخه برنامتون ذخیره میکنید(با پسوند .LBL ذخیره میشه) .
جهت چاپ بارکد عددی که میخواین بارکدش چاپ بشه را به صورت زیر در یک فایل TXT میریزین و با پسوند PJ داخل فولدر برنامه BAR one کپی میکنید خودش اونو شناسائی و به چاپگر ارسال میکنه . (نمیدونم تیکه برنامه زیر رو چطور چپ به راست کنم تا @ ها سر جاشون باشن؟!!)

SET DEVICE TO FILE lable.txt
SAT = 0
@ SAT, 0 SAY PATH_A+"barcode_designed_file.lbl"
SAT = SAT+1
@ SAT, 0 SAY '1'
SAT = SAT+1
@ SAT, 0 SAY barcode_parameter)
SET DEVICE TO SCREEN
COPY FILE lable.txt TO c:\baronelt\jobs\lable.pj

----------


## rezamim

> بابا هیچ کس پیدا نمیشه یه فکری برای ما بکنه !
> یک فونت یا یک   هر چی که کارم راه بیفته :-x


جناب حسین زاده 
آیا مشکلتون حل شد؟ من هم به این مشکل برخورده ام. گویا به دلیل تنظیمات ویندوز هست.
میشه منو هم راهنمایی کنید؟
آیا کسی با این مشکل برخورد کرده ؟

----------


## ramin_

سلام من نياز فوري به كدي براي توليد و چاپ باركد دارم
ممنون ميشم اگه راهنماييم كنيد.

----------

